# Defined Details - Scottish Polishing Classes



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Machine Polishing Classes 2011*​
Building on the success of last few year's machine polishing training days, Gordon (Caledonia) and I (Dave Kg) are delighted to announce the machine polishing days for the year 2011. These days will follow a slightly modified format over last year's based on feedback and will also be taking place at a new (warmer!) location in Cambuslang, on the outskirts of Glasgow.​
This year the classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below ​
The classes this year will cost £55 per head. But unfortunately due again to sudden call off in the past and considering that other members lost out even thou they were in reserve. We have had no choice but to ask for the payment £50 to be paid in full 7 days prior to this date. If payment is not received within the allocated time your space may be offered up to people on the reserved list. A PM will be sent to all interested parties so again please make sure you can send and receive PMs through the forum. Precedence will be give to the member that have paid in full on a first come, first served basis.​
If you find yourself having to pull out of the above day. Then dependant on circumstance and time prior to the event a refund may be given. But it is at the discretion of all concerned.​

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.​
To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the master list. Owing to space requirements on the day we will have to limit the class size to a maximum of 6. You can choose from the following classes:​
Look forward to seeing you all on the days​
Regards​
Gordon & Dave.​
__________________________________________________

*Beginners Class - Sunday 13th of March.*
1. Calum001
2. getthewheelsinl
3. Dohnut
4. Andy
5. 
6.

Reserve List.
1. 
2. 
3. 4. 
5. 
6. 

Red -Payment due
Blue - Payment received and place booked on class.

*A few picture take at the last group of Classes.*​








​








​








​









​








​








​








​








​








​
Like all these days there is always a bit of humour.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Localized Scratch Removal.​








​


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Can I please have a space on sun 13th please.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Can I please have a space on sun 13th please.


 Name added Matt and a further pm will be sent beginning of next week.
Gordon.


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Gordon.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Can you put me down for a space on the beginners class on sun 13th aswell please?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Can you put me down for a space for sun 13th aswell please?


 Done and as above Pm to follow beginning of next week.
Gordon.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Would also be intersted in a space on 13th for a beginner 

I have my own DAS6 PRO just never used it yet


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Dohnut said:


> Would also be intersted in a space on 13th for a beginner
> 
> I have my own DAS6 PRO just never used it yet


 Done.
You are more than welcome to bring your own machine along if you wish. But is is not mandatory.
Gordon.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

perfect been keeping an eye out on this coming up, could you put me down for the beginners on the 13th please :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

calum001 said:


> perfect been keeping an eye out on this coming up, could you put me down for the beginners on the 13th please :thumb:


 Name added and thank you for your intrest.:thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to see these are back up and running :thumb:

Dying to hear about a date for one of the Advanced classes :buffer:

Andrew


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Leodhasach said:


> Glad to see these are back up and running :thumb:
> 
> Dying to hear about a date for one of the Advanced classes :buffer:
> 
> Andrew


Good news I'm interested in the Advanced class as well.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Glad your back Gordon, interested in an advanced class too...:buffer:_


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can I please put my name on the list but can't confirm I can make it just yet, so reserve for now - I have spent a silly fortune in the last 4 weeks so a bit skint - even though I have been champing at the bit (as per the old post that I kept bumping!) for one of these classes since I got my DA!!


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry, I can't make it now - car is in garage with engine woes and won't get it back for the 13th..which is a shame as it's my birthday today and I got some cash so I was going to come but I wanted to be there with my car to talk about specifics.

Will definitley be at the next one.

Cheers


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

I will also have to cancel. I'm absolutely gutted! Both cat and dog have been to the vet and cost my an unaccounted for fortune. I will hopefully be able to attend the next one. Sorry for any inconvenience(sp).

Why do pets always get I'll on a weekend?!?


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

how many do we need to make this go ahead ? i'm still in (if on)


----------



## Dougie-S (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi, I'm really interested in taking the beginners class but deffo cant make the above date. Are there any other dates being organised or have you any idea how long before another beginners class will be held. Cheers, Doug







<---just realised, first post


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm still up for coming along on the 13th if its still on but its no great hassle to change the date if there isnt enough to put on a class, just itching to get using my DA machine.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Leodhasach said:


> Glad to see these are back up and running :thumb:
> 
> Dying to hear about a date for one of the Advanced classes :buffer:
> 
> Andrew





GSVHammer said:


> Good news I'm interested in the Advanced class as well.





Paulo said:


> _Glad your back Gordon, interested in an advanced class too...:buffer:_


 Advanced days will follow soon. :thumb:



Matt B said:


> I will also have to cancel. I'm absolutely gutted! Both cat and dog have been to the vet and cost my an unaccounted for fortune. I will hopefully be able to attend the next one. Sorry for any inconvenience(sp).
> 
> Why do pets always get I'll on a weekend?!?


No problem name removed



calum001 said:


> how many do we need to make this go ahead ? i'm still in (if on)


 Sinple answer is 1 confirmed booking.



Dougie-S said:


> Hi, I'm really interested in taking the beginners class but deffo cant make the above date. Are there any other dates being organised or have you any idea how long before another beginners class will be held. Cheers, Doug
> 
> <---just realised, first post


No problem m8. Further dates will be released soon.



Dohnut said:


> I'm still up for coming along on the 13th if its still on but its no great hassle to change the date if there isnt enough to put on a class, just itching to get using my DA machine.


Yes this weekends class will go ahead with one confirmed space. Look forward to seeing you all this weekend. All pms have also been sent out tonight.
Gordon.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

caledonia said:


> Sinple answer is 1 confirmed booking.
> 
> Yes this weekends class will go ahead with one confirmed space. Look forward to seeing you all this weekend. All pms have also been sent out tonight.
> Gordon.


Perfect thanks Gordon, payment has been sent so i'll see you on Sunday :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

calum001 said:


> Perfect thanks Gordon, payment has been sent so i'll see you on Sunday :thumb:


And confirmed, list updated.
See you on Sunday and I will have the kettle on around 9.30. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

caledonia said:


> And confirmed, list updated.
> See you on Sunday and I will have the kettle on around 9.30. :thumb:
> Gordon


sound good to me mate, as long as i stay off the sauce on sat night i'll be there bright and early lol


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Payment Sent via Paypal Gift (Unique Transaction ID #4C6529710B930214P) 

See you guys on Sunday!!


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll pay later on today, so semi-confirmed at the moment but I'll be there for sure.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Now paid, Unique Transaction ID #6XF17119345775122

See you guys on the 13th


----------



## anderson (Mar 8, 2011)

Howdy
i know this is late, if the class is running on the 13th im a definite. live quite close so sunday is all good. how do i pay?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

anderson said:


> Howdy
> i know this is late, if the class is running on the 13th im a definite. live quite close so sunday is all good. how do i pay?


I cannot use the conventional way. Due to you not having enough of a post count. But if you would like to text me an email address. I can forward details including the address. 07817 224 869.
Gordon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

All pms sent and necessary calls made.
Glad to say the snow has also passed.
So see you all around 9.30am tomorrow.
Regards Gordon.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Back from a great days training in the art of machine polishing.

Great day, fantastic bunch of guys I met too especially Gordon who really knows his stuff and certainly doesnt mind sharing the vast information he has. Learned tons of stuff, some of which I already thought I knew but how wrong I was 

Just wanted to say thanks again for being a great host and for being so patient with everyone and for a great laugh too.

I've almost got the feeling back in my toes, it was soooooo cold!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Good to hear, I fancy booking a session with Gordon for my new car  I'll even make the coffee!


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> Back from a great days training in the art of machine polishing.
> 
> Great day, fantastic bunch of guys I met too especially Gordon who really knows his stuff and certainly doesnt mind sharing the vast information he has. Learned tons of stuff, some of which I already thought I knew but how wrong I was
> 
> ...


^^^ what he said lol

was a great day, time just seemed to fly by (aswell as the feeling in my feet !), good bunch of lads aswell and some decent banter

personally i would say its an invaluable course for anyone just starting off with machine polishing, so much i never knew before that needed to be considered and also learned a lot more about detailing in general than i thought

don't just think it's a case of just being shown how to polish, you also get talked though the reasons why everything is done and learn to make judgements yourself

Gordon's spot on and has the patience of a saint, just be careful when he gets his 'Stripper Scent' out though....:lol:

If i ever need any correction done on any car or if i need to recommend anyone then Gordon will definitely be top of the list :thumb:

will definitely be interested if theres an intermediate/advanced course that focuses more around the DA in the future

Cheers again Gordon :thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry I had to dash off at the end - was heading out for dinner @ 7!! The day seemed to fly in!!

Thanks again Gordon for the advice / help given today - I enjoyed the full day!!:thumb:

If anyone is looking at having a go at machine polishing then I would definitely recommend that you attend one of these polishing classes - nothing like hands on teaching / learning!!:buffer:

Now off to spend some more money on pads & polish......


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im hoping to get to the next one..

and i met gordon at the chem guys open day and hes a great guy! only too happy to share tips and let us have a oogle at all his kit in the office :thumb:


----------



## Sessions (Jan 22, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> im hoping to get to the next one..


Im gutted i missed this one, is there any news on the next one?


----------



## rnwd202295x (Mar 19, 2011)

Myself and Sibbs also looking to get on the next beginners course.....


----------



## GrahamKendall (Sep 8, 2009)

Id like to know the date too, Hope im not offshore!! :thumb:


----------



## Sibbs (Mar 22, 2011)

As RNWD202295X above has said, Looking to get on this invaluable course as soon as poss.

Cheers


----------



## anderson (Mar 8, 2011)

howdy all. 
sorry about late post.
attended course on the 13th.
great day had by all. learnt so much in such a short time, testament to gordon.
anyone looking at having a go at machine polishing their car - this course is a must. reading posts ect can only teach you so much, also helps when its not your own car. 

thanks again gordon.


----------

